

Writing your first Vim plugin using Ruby - thecoffman
http://thecoffman.com/2010/12/writing-vim-plugin-ruby/

======
bingaman
Vim needs to be compiled with Ruby support for this to work. If you're on a
Mac, the default installation of vim is -ruby, but it's possible to run MacVim
(which does have Ruby support) in terminal if you want to.

Nice writeup though.

~~~
nimrody
Is it really that difficult working with vim's own scripting language? Or does
it limit you in some way?

Requiring plugin users to have a ruby/python/perl enabled vim automatically
reduces the potential userbase. And one of the benefits of vim is its
widespread availability.

~~~
sigzero
It probably isn't that difficult but why learn yet another language
(vimscript) when you already know Ruby,Python,Perl,Tcl and Scheme? All of
which can be used.

------
jordinl
I'm getting "502 Bad Gateway"

~~~
Mithrandir
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http:/...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://thecoffman.com/2010/12/writing-
vim-plugin-ruby/)

~~~
jordinl
thanks!

------
xtho
IMHO the use of an embedded interpreter really only pays off for plugins that
perform a more or less complex task like parsing or something that requires
functionality that VimL doesn't provide like internet access or interprocess
communication etc. For simpler tasks, I'd suggest to stick with VimL.

------
crazydiamond
Great. I've always wanted to write plugins. Would really appreciate if this
could be followed up with a few more samples with some more functionality.
Such as opening a small input window at the bottom for input and one for
selection (as say in Command-T or fuzzy file finder).

------
qzio
simple and short to get started, I like!

